# Tyre Black - Help/Advice



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

I always use tyre black after washing my car, really think it finishes it off! At present I use carplan or simoniz tyre black from Halfords (usually 3 for 2) however it doesn't last that long. I'm not adverse to buying in bulk - is there a product that someone can recommend, something that perhaps professionals use which will work out cheaper for me in the long run?

Thanks in advance.

Mike.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Try Zymol "Tyre". It feeds the tyre compound and keeps it like new with its own natural sheen. Water beads off the sidewalls nicely. It lasts a good few weeks per application and a bottle at £20 or so lasts yonks so will probably work out better value than tins of stuff from Halfords.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I use the meguiars tyre gel


----------



## matthyde83 (Jun 6, 2009)

+1 for meguiar's


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

another megs user here. It can last around 3 - 4 weeks


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Swissvax Pneu Glossy for me


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

one more for Zymol


----------



## gav353530 (Sep 14, 2009)

Meguiars for me although autoglym isn't bad either


----------



## gav353530 (Sep 14, 2009)

mcmoody what do u use to clean your wheels?


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

gav353530 said:


> mcmoody what do u use to clean your wheels?


Pressure washer, snow foam, water + car shampoo. Why do you ask?


----------



## gav353530 (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks Mcmoody, I was just wonderiing if clean wheels or some other acid type cleaner was too abrasive for the titanium wheels that's all - Gav.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

meguiars [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Autogloss 5ltrs £18..


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

gav353530 said:


> Thanks Mcmoody, I was just wonderiing if clean wheels or some other acid type cleaner was too abrasive for the titanium wheels that's all - Gav.


I wouldn't risk wonder wheels or anything. A clean (little and often) with normal car shampoo should do the trick.



bobski said:


> Autogloss 5ltrs £18..


Sounds like a shout, where do you get it from? 5lts must last a year?


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

mcmoody said:


> Sounds like a shout, where do you get it from? 5lts must last a year?


 Yes. It lasts for a couple of years. 

Tip on applying: Just get a container and a paint brush to apply.

Got mine from a detailer who started selling a Virosol & Autogloss in the one package very cheap. But unfortunatly doesnt do it anymore... 









£17.69

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?imgur ... N%26um%3D1


----------



## gav353530 (Sep 14, 2009)

mcmoody said:


> gav353530 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Mcmoody, I was just wonderiing if clean wheels or some other acid type cleaner was too abrasive for the titanium wheels that's all - Gav.
> ...


Thanks McMoody have just sold my last bottle of wonder wheels to my mate lol....


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Gav - have you got any photos of your car on here? Would like to see it as I almost went for Ibis.


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

Auto Glem easy to use I find it stays on longer than other Iv used...


----------



## vstuning (Oct 28, 2008)

Meg by far


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Megs for me too, I've tried loads of different ones before settling on the megs.


----------



## Tel boy (Dec 19, 2008)

Try some black shoe polish....it works well & lasts quite a long time.

Cheers.


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I use the meguiars tyre gel


i use megs tyre gel too - smells great and lasts!!


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Zaino Z16 for me


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

+1 for Zaino Z16


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

I'm afraid you are all wrong!

By far better and more long lasting than the megs is Blackfire Longlasting Tyre Gel, which is now fortified with polycharger.

BUT - the secret is clean tyres before and then allowing it to dry for 1/2 AND using as little as possible. I use an all purpose cleaner and srcub brush on the tyres once in a while and that really helps longevity when you then use your tyre shine of choice.

:wink:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Three for you, Meguiars tyre gel, Armor All Tire Foam or Car Plan Tyre Slik. All good but meguiars has to be applied with elbow grease aswell. :wink:


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Wanted to try the megs gel, but Halfrauds didn't have any in stock at the time, so I ended up using Turtlewax Platinum Tyre Dressing.
Can't compare it too the Megs stuff yet but the gel went on OK, smells good, looks pretty good too and only cost £6.49 for 500ml


----------



## damien.wrl (Sep 20, 2009)

Armooral matt cockpit shine wipes on with a sponge in seconds... tyres look like new


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

Armor All tyre foam,i've also got Megs tyre gel and hot tyre shine but i keep coming back to the Armor All stuff.I think some products make your tyres look like they've had an oil slick poured over them but the Armor All foam gives a nice shine but also a natural one. I cant stand seeing a car thats mint everywhere else but the person has'nt dressed the tyres it completly ruins it imo! My tip would be to dry the tyre with an old towel before applying it, even though it says it can go on the tyres wet,as then you dont get streaks,then after its dried just gently wipe over the tyre again with a dry towel to remove any residue which can flick up over your car once on the move.Also you get a better shine if you've applied the product to the tyre from new as opposed to trying to smarten up a set of old tyres.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

CamV6 said:


> I'm afraid you are all wrong!
> 
> BUT - the secret is clean tyres before and then allowing it to dry for 1/2 AND using as little as possible. I use an all purpose cleaner and srcub brush on the tyres once in a while and that really helps longevity when you then use your tyre shine of choice.
> 
> :wink:


I agree, some APC will send your tyres brown, but a small amount of tyre black ( zaino for me ) and yes a small amount..

I haven't tried the blackfire yet, will wait till I run out of the zaino, does black fire give a high gloss or low sheen..


----------



## harnz (Sep 22, 2009)

Tel boy said:


> Try some black shoe polish....it works well & lasts quite a long time.
> 
> Cheers.


is that safe :?


----------

